# The Bottle Shock Open International Competition



## bottleshocker (Apr 29, 2015)

Dear Home Wine Enthusiast,

We are delighted to announce that The Bottle Shock Open Home Wine Competition will be holding its Second Annual Competition on Friday, June 19, 2015, at the Lodi Grape Festival Grounds in Lodi, CA.


The Educational Judging Competition!

Put the deadline for entry on your calendar – June 3, 2015

This national/international competition has built on a successful first year in the heart of wine country with seasoned professionals and experienced hosts orchestrating this wine competition, some for as long as 27 years!

So get your wines ready for judging (in a way you don’t usually get) and view feedback on your wines like never before offered.

Enter NOW at www.bottleshockopen.com

Thank you for striving for excellence in winemaking!

Regards,
John Bischoff 
The Bottle Shock Open Team


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 29, 2015)

*Two 750ml* bottles required and a *$20* entry fee……..


----------



## JohnT (Apr 29, 2015)

Plus shipping to CA.....


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 29, 2015)

Thats not an issue for me but no way in He11 would I ver part with two bottles for a single entry.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 29, 2015)

You guys can send me 1 750ml bottle with no entry fee and I will tell you how great your wine is.


----------



## codeman (Apr 29, 2015)

Will participants receive medals? Obviously provided their wine scores high enough.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 29, 2015)

Probably best to just go to the website and download the registration materials.


----------

